# Wet Look Waxes ??



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a black MINI and am looking to detail it over the forthcoming weeks. 
I was looking to apply a wax over Poorboy's Black Hole....

I was looking for a wax that gives that wet look appearance.

Is it true that only certain coloured cars can pull off such a finish?
Whats the best colour for a wet look and how do you achieve it?

I have purchased some Raceglaze 55 but am now concerned that I have bought the wrong wax for the finish I am after??

Any advice and product suggestions would be great 

tia


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

blackhole and rg55 will be a great combo, get on and try it it won't disappoint


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

BH with vics concours is what i use and gives a stunning finish, personally havent used RG55 but heard good things about it


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Prima Amigo glaze followed by Pinnacle Souveran gives me a deep wet effect on my flat red paintwork


----------



## Swanicyouth (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a black BMW and the best look I've found is any good carnuba topped with Wet Glaze 2.0. This is an acrylic pure glaze and can be used as a topper. Adds lots of gloss.


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

does black hole give a wet glaze or is it the wax that does it?
yet to use the bh. first timer!


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I did this with megs #7 followed by megs #26 but after a thorough machine polish. 
I went over it with FK 425 QD and the next day it really shone, although this is just finished, so imagine this but better.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Blackfire GEP & MS are prob the best out there if you going the wax route.


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

If you want a wet look wax thats good value go with CG petes 53!


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Chemguys celeste :thumb:


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

bero1306 said:


> Blackfire GEP & MS are prob the best out there if you going the wax route.


is there another route then??


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

deeman72 said:


> is there another route then??


Sealant :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Any Migliore wax  :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> Sealant :thumb:


Never ever for wet look....


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

deeman72 said:


> I have a black MINI and am looking to detail it over the forthcoming weeks.
> I was looking to apply a wax over Poorboy's Black Hole....
> 
> I was looking for a wax that gives that wet look appearance.
> ...


RG55 is one of the best ones out there mate, if you want to change something, change your glaze. 

Try an oil glaze such as Megs #7 or Clearkote RMG. :thumb:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

To be fair, if you prep right most, if not all waxes will get you there. Sealants wont generally do this although some do.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I'd have thought the synthetic OTT shine from a sealent could be deemed a wet look?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Britemax vintage gives a wet look on my silver car. Hard to get a wet look on silver with normal waxes from what I've seen. Also glasur gives a nice slick look bt expensive.


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

-Raven- said:


> RG55 is one of the best ones out there mate, if you want to change something, change your glaze.
> 
> Try an oil glaze such as Megs #7 or Clearkote RMG. :thumb:


black hole not an oily glaze then?


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

I think that rg55 is a very wet look wax and you can can use wetglaze..I haven't use it but but many say that is perfect for wet look


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

deeman72 said:


> black hole not an oily glaze then?


I think it's acrylic, but don't quote me


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm surprised, wolfgang Fusion has not been mentioned here , it's a wax that is Not often talked on here to a level.


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

-Raven- said:


> RG55 is one of the best ones out there mate, if you want to change something, change your glaze.
> 
> Try an oil glaze such as Megs #7 or Clearkote RMG. :thumb:


cheers mate ,,,, just ordered a bottle of Megs #7 :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

deeman72 said:


> cheers mate ,,,, just ordered a bottle of Megs #7 :thumb:


good move mate :thumb:


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

cheers


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Very good stuff Megs# 7 although to look at, you'd think it was rubbing compound lol.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

BOS, super wet look...super expensive...doesn't last...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

JMDetailing said:


> BOS, super wet look...super expensive...doesn't last...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


Crystal Rock however... super wet look, superdooper expensive and DOES last pretty well 

These all done with Crystal Rock:


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

lovely pics mate!:thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

deeman72 said:


> lovely pics mate!:thumb:


Thanks - thought it would be good to show a variation of colours


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

Crystal Rock however... super wet look, superdooper expensive and DOES last pretty well [unquote]

Wow,$1500 for 200ml :tumbleweed:

That`s really serious.

dogfox


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

dogfox said:


> Crystal Rock however... super wet look, superdooper expensive and DOES last pretty well [unquote]
> 
> Wow,$1500 for 200ml :tumbleweed:
> 
> ...


Always check the Classifieds here though, sometimes you'll get samples or people selling a pot they've hardly used for £400-£500!

It's lovely stuff though...


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

DetailMyCar said:


> Always check the Classifieds here though, sometimes you'll get samples or people selling a pot they've hardly used for £400-£500!
> 
> It's lovely stuff though...


I wouldnt pay more than £30 for a wax/sealant unless it made this:










Into this:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

R222 concours wax leaves a wet finish.


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

DetailMyCar said:


> Always check the Classifieds here though, sometimes you'll get samples or people selling a pot they've hardly used for £400-£500!
> 
> It's lovely stuff though...


Unquestionably the finish is superb on the cars in your photos but sadly 
I am a humble amateur DIY detailer & doubt it I could afford a quick wipe
out of the jar 

dogfox


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

DetailMyCar said:


> Thanks - thought it would be good to show a variation of colours


if i can bring my MINI up half as good as that i'll be well chuffed


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

RG55 WILL give you a wet-look for sure! go for it!


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

DetailMyCar said:


> Always check the Classifieds here though, sometimes you'll get samples or people selling a pot they've hardly used for £400-£500!
> 
> It's lovely stuff though...


I was selling zymol royale/vintage and Crystal rock in the classified and didn't sell anything hence why I didn't renew my subscription.

Better go for RG55 that OP can afford than going too expensive


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> I wouldnt pay more than £30 for a wax/sealant unless it made this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good point and I have to agree to a certain extent but some people just love using those boutique style waxes but it is debatable just how much they quite add to the finish.... 90% is in the prep!


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Poorboy's BH is polymer based.Wet look waxes,CK Carnauba Moose Wax,using with RMG to add to the wetness,Pinnacle XMT 180,Souveran,signature series,DP Maxwax,Victoria wax Mayhem,AutoMagic EZ paste wax.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

PB black hole followed by autobrite obsession  looks awesome on black!


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

waxy said:


> Poorboy's BH is polymer based.Wet look waxes,CK Carnauba Moose Wax,using with RMG to add to the wetness,Pinnacle XMT 180,Souveran,signature series,DP Maxwax,Victoria wax Mayhem,AutoMagic EZ paste wax.


lots of american wax, are you beeing a fan ?? IMO, The wettest american-made wax would be souveran. I would skip 180,maxwax, signature,mayhem. all tried.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Am i being a fan of American made waxes? not exactly,i am giving my opinion on what waxes i would describe as giving a 'wet' look,which just happens to include several American,and one Canadian manufactured wax.Maxwax,180,and VW Mayhem,are not as 'wet' looking as Souveran,but they are still 'wet' looking waxes,the OP asked for recommendations on 'wet' look waxes,so there wouldn't be much choice for him/her if we all just said Souveran.


----------

